

6 Reasons Why You Didn’t Get The Developer Job - jsonmez
http://simpleprogrammer.com/2013/07/22/6-reasons-why-you-didnt-get-the-job/

======
islon
The guy gives many advices and mostly forget to follow them himself.

------
freework
ugh, who upvoted this crap?

~~~
ams6110
read to the bottom.

~~~
gvb
I did. The lead-in was too over-the-top and the advice unremarkable.

------
badman_ting
#2 is gross

